# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΦΜ ΜΕ ΣΤΑΣΙΜΑ!!!!

## silverfm

καλησπερα!! εχω ενα λινεαρ 600βαττ και ενα πλλ 23βαττ!!!παιζω με κεραια απο μπουρλα υμικυκλικησ εκμπομπησ!!!καλωδιο εχς χελιαξ με ν κονεκτορεσ!!βαζω το πλλ να παιξει σκετο και στα 23βαττ εχω 0.3-0.4βαττ επιστρεφομενα!!μετα βαζω να παιξω με το λινεαρ παλι στα ιδια βαττ και εχω τα ιδια επιστρεφομενα!οταν ομωσ βαζω να παιξω στα 400 βαττ εχω 7-8βαττ επιστρεφομενα την κεραια την εχω ριθμισει στα χαμηλοτερα στασιμα δεν γινεται κατι αλλο!την ετριψα με γιαλοχαρτο και την καθαρισα παντου!τι αλλο να κανω?το καλωδιο τησ κα8οδου μου ειναι 13.60 αλλα για την συχνοτητα που βγαινω πρεπει να ειναι 14.74 η' 10.64μ!!!οπωσ καταλαβαινετε μονο για το 10.64 εχω περιθωριο!ο ιστοσ μου ειναι 11.50μ!!μπορω να ενωσω ενα κομματακι ακομα στην κα8οδο??????η' θα εχω απωλειεσ?γιατι μου ειπανε οτι το χελιαξ δεν χρειαζεται κοψιμο για την επιθυμιτη συχνοτητα!!!τι να κανω????????βοηθηστεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!!

----------


## radioamateur

Αν και έχω εγκατελείψει τις gamma match εδώ και καιρό θα σου πρότεινα να δεις τα στάσιμα ακριβώς κάτω από την κεραία με τη χαμηλότερη δυνατή ισχύ μέσω γέφυρας κάποιας ποιότητας από DAIWA και πάνω...
Μην φαντάζεσαι ότι η gamma match έχει μεγάλο περιθώριο συντονισμού το πολύ +- 0,5 mhz.

Καλό θα ήταν να δοκιμάσεις και με άλλη κεραία.

To linear είναι μάρκας ή ιδιοκατασκευή αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## silverfm

το λινεαρ ειναι ιδιοκατασκευεισ εχει 2μοσφετ και τροφοδοτικο σουιτσινκ!την κεραια την εχω στημενη προσςρινα για να την ρυθμισω στην γωνια τησ ταρατσασ μου με ιστο 2μ και κοιταει απο την εκσω μερια,δηλ στο κενο!αλλα το λινεαρ ειναι σε δωματιακι πανω στην ταρατσα οποτε ειναι σχεδον στην ευθεια με την κεραια!!!αυτο επιρεαζει?το καλωδιο που ειναι χελιξ δεν χρειαζεται κοψιμο αναλογα την συχνοτητα?

----------


## radioamateur

Έχεις δοκιμάσει το εν λόγω linear με άλλη κεραία;

----------


## freewind

Μην πειράξεις το καλώδιο.Να ξέρεις οτι η κεραία πρέπει να σηκωθεί ποιο ψηλά τουλάχιστον 4 μέτρα απο το έδαφος.Για να τη συντονίσεις μπορείς να την ξαπλώσεις στο έδαφος και να κοιτάει προς τον ουρανό.Επίσης για να συντονίσεις το gamma match ίσως χρειαστεί εκτος απο το να κάνεις το clamp πάνω κάτω να ξεβιδώσεις ή να βιδώσεις λίγο παραπάνω το εξωτερικό στοιχείο του gamma (σωληνάκι αλουμινίου).Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## silverfm

οχι δεν εχω αλλη κεραια!!αλλα ολοι μοθ λενε οτι εχει προβλημα το καλωδιο μου!τι να κανω δεν ξερω!!!καποιοσ μου ειπε οτι μπορει η κα8οδο να αλαξε η ωμικη αντασταση επειδη το καλωδιο ηταν ενα χρονο στον ηλιο!!!!!!μακαρι να εβρισκα καποιον να ερχοταν εδω ναμοθ το εφτιαχνε!υπαρχει κανενα τηλ που να ασχολειτε κανενασ?

----------


## silverfm

φρεεγουιντ σοβαρα μιλασ?μπορω να την ξαπλωσω στη ταρατσα και να κοιταει στον ουρανο?καλο αυτο!!!πρεπει να ξεβιζωσω και το στοιχειο που βιζωνει και ξεβιδωνει?!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## radioamateur

Υποπτεύομαι ότι κάτι τρέχει με την έξοδο του linear αφού το pll δεν έχει πρόβλημα όταν συνδέεται στην ίδια κάθοδο.

----------


## silverfm

ναι αλλα οταν παιζω με τα 23 βαττ μεσο λινεαρ μου βγαζει τα ιδια επιστρεφομενα οπωσ και στο πλλ με 23 βαττ!οταν ανεβαζω υσχιη ασπουμε στα 400 εχς 7βαττ επιστρεφομενα

----------


## jimnaf

Ρε συ Αλέξη 7 w επιστρεφόμενα είναι φυσιολογικά στα 400 εκπεμπόμενα δεν είναι υπερβολικά όπως και για τα 23w το 0,5w πάλι φυσιολογικό είναι .

Για την  συχνότητα που θες  το ακριβές μήκος του καλωδίου παίζει μικρό ρόλο.

----------


## radioamateur

Όταν ο άνθρωπος το πάει στα 600 δεν θα είναι υπερβολικά τα επιστρεφόμενα;
Η κεραία  εκπομπής είναι κομμένη για την συχνόητα εκπομπής ακριβώς;
Με τί είδους γέφυρα κάνεις τις μετρήσεις; :Blink:

----------


## silverfm

η κεραια ναι ειναι κομενη στην συχνοτητα!!!την μετριση την κανω με μπερτ!!!

----------


## silverfm

εχς κεραια υμικυκλικησ εκμπομπησ γκαμα ματσ!εχει 2 στοιχεια!μπορει καποιοσ να μου πει ποσο πρεπεινα ειναι το κα8ε στοιχειο κομενο αλλα και το χαλκινο το μικρο το στοιχειακι μεσα απο το γκαμα ματσ για την συχνοτητα 90.3?

----------


## jimnaf

*ΜΗΚΟΣ ΔΙΠΟΛΟΥ* = 154 cm (διαμ 14mm)
*ΜΗΚΟΣ ΓΑΜΑ* = 13 EΩΣ 16 cm (διαμετρος 5 - 7 mm)
*ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ ΓΑΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΠΟΛΟ* = 2,3 cm
*ΜΗΚΟΣ ΚΑΛΩΔ GAMA* = 10-13 cm

*Ανάλογα πάντα και με την διάμετρο των στοιχείων …..εγω σου δίνω για στοιχεία 14mm*

Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι τα στάσιμα είναι λίγα και 1kw να πας έτσι όπως τα λες δεν θα έχεις πάνω από 30w στάσιμα πάρα πολύ καλά

----------


## silverfm

τζιμναφ για καντω παλι ρε φιλαρακο για στοιχεια 20mm!!!

----------


## jimnaf

*ΜΗΚΟΣ ΔΙΠΟΛΟΥ* = 151.27 cm (διαμ 20mm)
*ΜΗΚΟΣ ΓΑΜΑ* = 13,6 EΩΣ 16,6 cm (διαμετρος 5 - 10 mm)
*ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ ΓΑΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΠΟΛΟ* = 2,3 cm
*ΜΗΚΟΣ ΚΑΛΩΔ GAMA* = 10-15 cm

----------


## sigmacom

Όταν έχεις 0.3W επιστρεφόμενα με 23W εκπεμπόμενα, είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό και αναμενόμενο (τηρουμένων των αναλογιών) να έχεις 7W επιστρεφόμενα στα 400W εκπεμπόμενα. Ο λόγος στασίμων είναι ακριβώς ο ίδιος (1.3) και δεν είναι πολύ καλός. 

Δεν παίζει ρόλο το μήκος του καλωδίου, η κεραία σου φταίει. Συντόνισε την σωστά με την βοήθεια των φίλων εδώ.

----------


## silverfm

ωραια λοιπον σασ ευχαρηστω ολουσ!!!λοιπον 8ελω να μου πειτα αυτα τα στοιχεια που θα ρωτησω τωρα και αυριο ξεκιναω δουλεια!!λοιπον το στοιχεια μου ειναι 2 σολινεσ αλουμινιου διαμετρου 2cm! ποσο πρεπει να ειναι το απλο  στοιχειο που ειναι πισω και ποσο το στοιχειο με το γαμμα ματσ!επισησ 8ελω να μου πειτε ποσο πρεπει να ειναι το μικρο το χαλκινο το σιδερακι μεσα απο το κυλινδρο του γαμμα ματσα που ξεβιδωνει και βιδωνει!!!επισησ 8ελω να μου πειτε την αποσταση μετακσυ των 2 στοιχειων!σασ ζηταω πολλα ε?το ξερω!!αλλα εχω φαει μια βδομαδα στην ταρατσα μεστον ηλιο!!!εχω απελπιστει!μακαρι δηλ να ερχοταν καποιοσ εδω να μου το ριθμιζε και να τον πληρωνα!!

----------


## jimnaf

> Όταν έχεις 0.3W επιστρεφόμενα με 23W εκπεμπόμενα, είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό και αναμενόμενο (τηρουμένων των αναλογιών) να έχεις 7W επιστρεφόμενα στα 400W εκπεμπόμενα. Ο λόγος στασίμων είναι ακριβώς ο ίδιος (1.3) και δεν είναι πολύ καλός. 
> 
> Δεν παίζει ρόλο το μήκος του καλωδίου, η κεραία σου φταίει. Συντόνισε την σωστά με την βοήθεια των φίλων εδώ.



 *......οτι πείς*

----------


## jeik

MMMM , εχεις  και  την  κεραια  στο  ιδιο  υψος  με  το  πλλ , υποπτο  αυτο.

----------


## electron

Ο λόγος των 1,3 δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί υπερβολικός, δεν είναι όμως και ο ιδανικός των 1,1. Παρόλα αυτά να πάθεις ζημιά δεν την παθαίνεις.
Εγώ βάζω στα υπόψη και το γεγονός της καθόδου που για καιρό όπως είπες την είχες εκτεθειμένη στον ήλιο, υγρασίες κλπ. Αν για κάποιο λόγο το καλώδιο έχει πάρει υγρασία και για να είσαι σωστός, θέλει αντικατάσταση. Η rf αντιδρά αλλοπρόσαλλα με ένα προβληματικό καλώδιο.

----------


## sigmacom

> *......οτι πείς*



Τι εννοείς Δημήτρη?

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Σύντροφοι FMατζήδες καλησπέρα ..

Διαβασα ολες τις αναφορές , και ακόμα δεν κατάλαβα δυο πράγματα..   

1) Πόσα δίπολα ? 

2) Αφού η κεραία είναι ετοιματζήδικη από τον ( μπουρλα) , γιατί δεν έρχεται σε επικοινωνία μαζί του ? 

Τέλος τα Xeliax , φημίζονται για την αντοχή τους .... δώσε 10.000 βατ ,
ασε 5 γραμμές στάσιμα ,  και μην σε νοιάζει έχεις Xeliax .. 
Και 500 βατ  να γυρίσουν πίσω , θα φύγουν τα 9.500 

Και τέλος κουβέντα δεν άκουσα , για προσαρμογέα διπόλων .. 
αλλά και για την ωμική αντίσταση του Xeliax .. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως ,  κάθε βελτίωση στα στάσιμα , 
σε ένα σχετικά  ρυθμισμένο μηχάνημα , δεν πρόκειται να κάνει την διαφορά ημέρα με νύχτα .. 

Είναι προτιμότερο , εφόσον δεν κινδυνεύουν τα ΤΡΑΝΖΙΣΤΟΡ απο στάσιμα, 
να αρχίζεις να βαζεις και κανένα τραγουδάκι ..    :Cool:

----------


## SRF

Πολύ συζήτηση χωρίς κανέναν απολύτως λόγο! 
Ας τα πάρουμε από την αρχή! 




> στα 23βαττ εχω 0.3-0.4βαττ επιστρεφομενα



 δηλαδή έχεις ~2% επιστροφή ισχύος! (0.4 στα 23 = ~0.2 στα 11.5η πιό απλά ~0.2 στα 10 = ~2% τελικά)
μετά λές 




> στα 400 βαττ εχω 7-8βαττ επιστρεφομενα



 που αντιστοιχεί... ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ σε 2% πάλι!!! (8 στα 400 => 2 στα 100 =2% ! δηλαδή). Φοβερό! ο λόγος επσιτροφής ΔΕΝ αλλάζει καθόλου... 
Δηλαδή ΠΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ εντέλει? 
Έχεις ΔΥΟ (2) % ποσοστό ισχύος που χάνεις ως επιστρεφόμενη ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ μετρήσεις, πράγμα απολύτως φυσιολογικό & αναμενόμενο, όπως είπε και ο Signacom! 

Τώρα αυτό το ~2% σε ανησυχεί & πρέπει να σε ανησυχεί τελικώς? 
Δες την εικόνα που βάζω, βρές το 2% στην κάτω κλίμακα & αντιστοίχησέ την στην πάνω να δείς τον λόγο VSWR που έχεις! Αν πιστεύεις ότι θα πας κάτω από 1.25 εύκολα & θα κερδίσεις κάτι... τότε ότι & να σου πει κάποιος δεν θα έχει νόημα!

----------


## HFProject

@ SRF

Προφανώς τα 7 επιπλέον watt θα αξιοποιηθούν για να καλύψουν 5 μέτρα παραπάνω.


 :Lol:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> @ SRF
> 
> Προφανώς τα 7 επιπλέον watt θα αξιοποιηθούν για να καλύψουν 5 μέτρα παραπάνω.



Αμα το πάμε τελείως στο καλαμπούρι , εγώ απορώ που πατάει με τα 600W ,
ειδικά μέσα στην Αθήνα ..  :Smile: 

Ευτυχώς που την πέρασα την αρρώστια , από τα 16 μέχρι τα 26 , και τώρα στα 41 δεν φαίνεται να μου άφησε κουσούρι . :Tongue: 

Το μόνο που μου άφησε είναι η γέφυρα στάσιμων , ένα μικρο φορτίο, και το τροφοδοτικό για δυο διπλά broadband MRF317 ( αλα Δεληγιάννη )  τι κάνει αυτός ζει ?

----------


## silverfm

μια τελευταια χαρη!ποιοσ 8α μου πει με διπολα υμικυκλικησ εκμπομπησ 2.5cm διαμετρο!!!για τους 90.3 ποσο πρεπει να ειναι το στοιχειο με το γαμα ματσ?ποσο πρεπεινα ειναι το το μεταλικο το σιδερακι μεσα απο το τεφλον?ποσο πρεπει να ειναι ο ανακλαστηρασ?και ποσο η αποσταση μεταξυ των 2 στοιχειων?

----------


## silverfm

καλησπερα!!!!!!!!επιτελοθσ καταφερα να παρω ενα πλλ τησ σκα και ενα λινεαρ 1200βαττ παλι τησ σκα.εχς βαλει κεραια τησ φεραρα προαντμπαντ!!!ομωσ εχψ επιστρεφομενα πολλα καμια 30αρια βαττ!!η κα8οδο μου ειναι χελιαξ 22 μετρα.μηπςσ πρεπει να παιξς μετο μηκοσ τησ κα8οδου?να κοβω 4-5 ποντουσ και να μετραω?τι να κανω??????????????

----------


## sv4lqcnik

τα θελει νομιζω ο #$$%^&*&*@##$  στις μερες που εχουμε  εχεις τυχη που μπαναρανε τον κυριακο αλιως ουτε ψιλος στον κορφο σου . αντε φιλαρακι μου καλο να διαβασεις λιγο περι καιρεων καλωδιων και ρυθμησεων μην τα θες ολα στο πιατο παιρνεις μηχανηματα για να κανεις το κεφι σου αλλα οχι και οργανα καλλα παρε ενα αναλυτη που ειναι το βασικοτερο εργαλειο καθε σοβαρου γιατα FM καβαλαρη και μην εχεις το κολημα της τελειοτητας ασε και λιγα στασιμα να υπαρχουν . που να δεις στις εποχες που ξεκινησαν οι περισωτεροι απο εμας με το μικροβιο με φτιαχτα μηχανηματα με δυσευρετα υλικα τι να λεμε για να μετρησουμε στασιμα δανιζωμασταν τη γεφυρα αλου φιλου . στο κατω κατω τα μηχανηματα σου δεν εχουν ενσωματομενη γεφυρα πανω ;; παρε λοιπων ενα μετρο και αρχισε να ρυθμιζεις την καιρεα σου σιγα σιγα χιλιοστο χιλιοστο μεχρι να την φερεις για να εχεις στο τελος την χαρα

----------


## silverfm

καλησπερα τελικα πειρα ενα λινεαρ τησ σεκαια 1200βαττ και το πλλ το 25βατο!!!εχω ομωσ επιστρεφομενα και ενασ μονο γειτονασ μοθ κανει παραπονα!!!δεν εχω μπερτ αλλα πρεπει να παρς!παιζς με χελιαξ 1/2!αν κοψω το καλωδιο 5 ποντουσ θα αλαξουν τα επιστρεφομενα?

----------


## silverfm

8ελω να παρω μια μπερτ την α43 αλλα 8ελς καψουλι να μοθ καλυπτει 1500 βαττ!!!!αν εχετε καμια μπερτ σε καλη τιμουλα την περνω

----------


## silverfm

και κατι ακομα το καλωδιο που ενςνει το πλλ με το λινεαρ ειναι 45 ποντουσ?μηπωσ επειρεαζει αυτο?

----------


## navar

αλέξη για αρχή δοκίμασε να γράψεις σε μία γλώσσα που θα καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι μας !

----------


## radioamateur

> καλησπερα τελικα πειρα ενα λινεαρ τησ σεκαια 1200βαττ και το πλλ το 25βατο!!!εχω ομωσ επιστρεφομενα και ενασ μονο γειτονασ μοθ κανει παραπονα!!!δεν εχω μπερτ αλλα πρεπει να παρς!παιζς με χελιαξ 1/2!αν κοψω το καλωδιο 5 ποντουσ θα αλαξουν τα επιστρεφομενα?



To θέμα δεν είναι τα επιστρεφόμενα και να μην είσαι πολύ σίγουρος ότι το πρόβλημα το έχει μόνο ο ένας γείτονας.Τι πρόβλημα έχει να σε βοπθήσουμε και να λυθεί.

----------


## silverfm

λοιπον οταν ανοιγω πανω απο τα 700βαττ βγενει στο μπαλκονι και φωναζει!το περιεργο ειναι οτι αυτος μενει σε αποσταση 15 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου!!ενωωωωωωωω ο θειος μου που ειναι κολητα με εμενα δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα!!!!!!!!και κεραια μου ειναι πολυ πιο κοντα στην κεραια του θειου παρα του γειτονα!εχω μια ιανκι της φερραρα μπροαντμπατ!αλλα σε καθε συχνοτητα αλλαζουν τα στασιμα!!!πωσ μπορω να τα ριξω στην επιθυμιτη συχνοτητα??να κοβω το καλωδιο 5 ποντουσ μεχρι να πεσουν?η να παρω αναλαιζερ και να δω που κανει βυθισμα η κεραια και να κατσς σε αυτη?την συχνοτητα?παιζω απο πολη σε κατοικημενη περιοχη.σε 2οροφο και εχω συκωσει ιστο 15 μετρα!!γινεται να παιξω με 1200βατακια χωρις να ενοχλω κανεναν?

----------


## aeonios

Το παρόν θέμα κλειδώνει. Σε παρακαλώ Αλέξη να διαβάσεις πολύ προσεκτικά τους κανόνες του φόρουμ περί πειρατείας του ραδιοφάσματος .Σίγουρα μπορείς να γράψεις τα πράγματα που κάνεις ...χωρίς να βγάζουν μάτι βρε παιδί μου πως να στο πω...με τρόπο..και να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα!!! Είναι επίσης σαν να λες σε κάποιους κυρίους που διαβάζουν το φόρουμ..... ελάτε να με μαζέψετε και πάρτε και την καταγγελία από το γείτονα  :Smile:  ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!!

----------

